
How to find interesting IT projects for outsourcing? - neobis
Hello everyone! My name is Adilet. I started running my own IT organization called Neobis in my country (Kyrgyzstan). Our team develops mobile applications, services, and just started develop games. We are looking for startups or companies we can help to solve their problems by developing software. Our team consist of many talented programmers, so we would like to outsource projects from Kyrgyzstan. 
Can you give me an advice, how to find it-projects in USA or EU?<p>if you wanna get more, visit our fb or e-mail us:
neobislab@gmail.com
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;neobis.studio
======
tomcooks
Hi Adilet, I suggest building a simple website in Kyrgyz and English (as
separate pages, so you can link your foreign contacts directly to the English
page) and show your skills.

I suggest also showing some code, maybe consider opening a GitLab or GitHub
repository?

Couldn't find your e-mail, I don't have Facebook and would like to keep in
touch for business updates

жакшы ийгилик!

